# Kodiak owners



## NCarlson (Oct 31, 2010)

After cleaning up your machine, do you leave a little bit of water in the stator/tube area?


----------



## wallman (Mar 14, 2011)

*Just Tryin to help a fellow trades man!*



NCarlson said:


> After cleaning up your machine, do you leave a little bit of water in the stator/tube area?


I have sprayed with one before,was a buddy's.... years ago I had a goldblatt stator machine... water with good amount of liquid soap is great to keep lubed,you dont want any rig of that type to stay dry.. the rubber will dry out!!! hope this help's.I don't own one sorry,and have been told I don't know it all... But I am workin on it!!! Ha :yes:


----------



## john williams (Mar 25, 2008)

Sometimes I leave some water but if I don't when I do use it again I'll use some dish detergent to tube it up before i start.


john


----------



## ndtaper (Jan 29, 2011)

We always leave a little water in the bottom and plug the neck with a bag from a box of mud then wrap the end tight with plastic. Been using kodiaks for many years with no problems they are great machines.


----------



## Justa Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

Bruce Gust of Als tools said years back to never put oil in the rotor stator pump. it wil sieze the rubber to the liner. Soap, dawn dish washing, works good. It is neutral chemicly and is nice and slickery.


Though even soap does dry out after sitting long enough. then it may bind any way. The tech at Kodiak suggested to me a ways back to weld a larg nut on the end of the screw shaft. Then if the pump binds up and won't pop loose from poping the starter repeatadly then you can remove the hose end of the pump and get on it with a big socket wrench and win the argument with it. 



NCarlson said:


> After cleaning up your machine, do you leave a little bit of water in the stator/tube area?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

NCarlson said:


> After cleaning up your machine, do you leave a little bit of water in the stator/tube area?


Yes.


----------



## Silent (Jun 27, 2011)

Is the kodiAk Is a good texture machine ?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

It is a great spray machine if you match up a compressor to drive it.


----------



## Silent (Jun 27, 2011)

Does it come with her own compressor or u really need to buy one an connect it


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You have to provide your own compressor. I use a Curtis Challenge Air 2 stage 13hp gas. Really nice compressor.


----------



## WIdrywaller (Mar 6, 2012)

*Kodiak M2*

I have a new Kodiak M2 with two complete hose sets (1 drywall/1 plaster) that I am looking to sell, It's a steal at $2,500.00 if anyone is looking for one. I also have the complete set of the AST texture tips and gun that are included for this price.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow! How old is it? Does it work fine? This would be worth the drive to you to get it.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

i had one and it was a real good portable machien. a big enouph compresor is the key. i always left a little water or soapy water in it.sometimes i just washed it down like a buckett of mud,and ,sometimes just put plastic over it and put the gun in water.now i have an AST rig in a cargo trailer .never wash it and never empty it, had it 5 years.the last rig i had 10 years never emptyed it .also i have never changed a stator pump.i do run it once a week to keep it freed up when times are slow ,like now.


----------

